

Ask HN: How has Clojure web security developed in the last year? - minikomi

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=CBL59w7fXw4<p>This talk happened around a year ago - and seemed to ruffle some feathers at the time. In particular, the following summary and subsequent discussion on HN.<p>Summary article (original is now gone): http:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.jchk.net&#x2F;article&#x2F;6cf235a6629ad4bd4e2c68e5a1dd2a10c4e89cf4
HN Discussion: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7472841<p>I&#x27;ve been dabbling with clojurescript quite a lot lately, but have yet to delve deeply into server-side Ring based apps. Has anyone seen these issues been attacked in the last year in any way? Were they legitimate concerns to begin with? Looking for people with experience to comment.
======
minikomi
Clickable:

Talk
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBL59w7fXw4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBL59w7fXw4)

Summary article (original is now gone):
[http://news.jchk.net/article/6cf235a6629ad4bd4e2c68e5a1dd2a1...](http://news.jchk.net/article/6cf235a6629ad4bd4e2c68e5a1dd2a10c4e89cf4)

HN Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7472841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7472841)

------
yogthos
I highly recommend taking a look at Buddy
[https://funcool.github.io/buddy/latest/](https://funcool.github.io/buddy/latest/)
it's comprehensive and very well documented.

